# Singletrailer und Thule Babysitz (Matte)



## Tiefdruck1 (22. Februar 2016)

Servus!
Mal eine Frage an die Singletrailer-Experten: Wir habt Ihr Eure Kinder im Babyalter da drin gehabt? Weberschale oder Hängemate? Ein Anhänger-Spezialgeschäft hat mir die Thule-Matte eingebaut (ab 1 Monat) - mir sieht die aber zu steil aus. Zudem hat der Laden die in der Mitte noch mal nach unten abgespannt, sodass aus der Matte ein halber Sitz geworden ist.
Ich habe Tout Terrain angerufen - die sagten der Händler in Freiburg verkuft viele ST und weiß was er tut. Habe trotzdem Zweifel... Bild ist anbei.
Unsere Twins sind jetzt 15 Wochen und mit 18 Wochen würde ich gerne die erste ST-Ausfahrt machen. Bis zum 9. Monat / Sitzfähigkeit nur S0 und danach dann S1. Zudem habe ich mir für den Alltag noch einen Croozer Kid Plus for 2 gekauft.
Kann jemand was zum ST-Transport während der Babyphase sagen? Erfahrungen? Folgeschäden?
Danke und Gruß...


----------



## NU304C3 (22. Februar 2016)

Wir haben eine Reihe von Kinderanhängern durch, angefangen vom Burley ST Solo über Chariot Cougar 2 zum Singletrailer.
Den Singletrailer haben wir erst spät bekommen, da war der Passagier schon über das von Dir beschriebene Alter hinaus.

Den (quasi ungefederten) Burley haben wir ab 5 Monaten mit einer Weber Babyschale genutzt, damit hatte der Kleine genug Rücklage von ca 45°. Die war auch nötig, weil der Kleine praktisch immer eingepennt ist und nur bei ausreichender Rücklage fällt der Kopf nicht auf die Brust. Kinder  verlieren halt jegliche Körperspannung wenn sie einschlafen.
Wichtigstes Kriterium ist meiner Meinung nach, daß es keine große Längsbelastung der Wirbelsäule gibt, also sollte die Hauptachse nicht in Haupbeschleunigungsrichtung ausgerichtet sein.
Beim Zweispuranhänger tritt nach meiner Erfahrung die nächste kritische Situation bei schrägem Überfahren von Bordsteinen etc. auf, wenn der Kopf wechselweise quer beschleunigt wird und ziemlich wild hin- und herschägt.
Auch da gilt: je flacher, desto besser.

Die Masse des Kopfes ist bei Kindern nun mal überproportional größer als beim Erwachsenen, die Festigkeit der Wirbeläule aber im Verhältnis sehr viel niedriger.

Wir haben beide Kinder solange sie reinpassten in allen Anhängern in der Weberschale transportiert, da nur mit der eine ausreichende Rücklage gewährleistet war und auch ein zusammensacken des schlafenden Kindes verhindert wurde.

Erst als beide längere Zeit ohne Rückenlehne etc. aufrecht sitzen konnten sind wir zum Sitzverkleinerer und damit aufrechterer Sitzposition gewechselt. Auch dann sollte für den Fall daß die Kleinen einschlafen sichergestellt sein, daß sie nicht nach vorne kippen.

Der ST hat von Natur aus eine ziemlich steile Rückenlehne, da habe ich auch später (3 bis 4 Jahre) noch ein festes Zusatzpolster benutzt um den Winkel flacher zu gestalten.

Beim ST sind trotz des großen Federwegs hochfrequente, kleine Stöße problematisch, da der Dämpfer doch ein ziemlich hohes Losbrechmoment hat, wodurch bei leichten Passagieren doch einiges an Vertikalbeschleunigungen auf den Insassen wirkt. Daher ist es bei leichten Kindern nicht einfach einen passenden Druck im Dämpfer einzustellen, der einerseits sensibles Ansprechen ermöglicht und gleichzeitig sicher gegen Durchschlagen ist.

So sehen Sitze für hohe Beschleunigungen im Profibereich aus:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.spaceconsult.de/gallerie/kasbek_seat/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas79 (22. Februar 2016)

Das sieht überhaupt nicht gut aus. Der Säugling soll da drin liegen, nicht sitzen. Wir haben mit 6 Monaten gestartet, allerdings mit der Weberschale. Die haben wir noch etwas unterlegt. Erfahrungen sind sehr positiv!


----------



## lokalhorst (22. Februar 2016)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Mal eine Frage an die Singletrailer-Experten: Wir habt Ihr Eure Kinder im Babyalter da drin gehabt? Weberschale oder Hängemate? Ein Anhänger-Spezialgeschäft hat mir die Thule-Matte eingebaut (ab 1 Monat) - mir sieht die aber zu steil aus. Zudem hat der Laden die in der Mitte noch mal nach unten abgespannt, sodass aus der Matte ein halber Sitz geworden ist.
> Ich habe Tout Terrain angerufen - die sagten der Händler in Freiburg verkuft viele ST und weiß was er tut. Habe trotzdem Zweifel... Bild ist anbei.
> Unsere Twins sind jetzt 15 Wochen und mit 18 Wochen würde ich gerne die erste ST-Ausfahrt machen. Bis zum 9. Monat / Sitzfähigkeit nur S0 und danach dann S1. Zudem habe ich mir für den Alltag noch einen Croozer Kid Plus for 2 gekauft.
> ...


Wir haben auch mit 6 Monaten im gefederten Hänger mit der Weberschale angefangen. Und das war auch eher eine Liegeposition. Das Foto was ich da sehe ist mir deutlich zu steil. Und so würde ich nicht fahren. Bitte überdenke im 1. Jahr, trotz möglicher Sitzfähigkeit, auch noch mal die S0 und S1 Fahrten, wenn die Kinder schlafen (komplett ohne Körperspannung). Und wenn Sie nicht schlafen, sollen Kinder dann auch nicht so lange sitzen. Und wenn dann noch zusätzlich Stöße kommen....
Der Radius ist erst mal kleiner, da es auf so Touren für die Kinder auch schon mal langweilig werden kann. Ausreichend Pausen an Spielplätzen mit einplanen. Es wird wieder besser und man kann die Kinder dann sogar auf eigenen Bikes mitnehmen. Und irgendwann fahren sie einem davon


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (22. Februar 2016)

Ohje - das klingt alles nicht so gut. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## rsu (23. Februar 2016)

Wir haben mit ca 6 Monaten mit dem ST angefangen. 1 Monat waere mir zu frueh.

Wir hatten auch eine Haengematte, weiss nur nicht mehr von welchem Hersteller. Darin konnte unser Sohn liegen und es war noch eine Kopfstuetze dabei. Zur moeglichst flachen Montage musst Du aber den Sitz halb demontieren damit dieser nach unten weggeklappt werden kann. Etwas fixieren muss man die Haengematte in der Mitte schon, aber bei Dir sieht es mehr nach einem Sitz aus.

Wie schon vorher gesagt, der Haenger spricht erst ab einem hoeheren Gewicht gut an. Unter der Fatbike Rubrik findest Du einen Umbau mit Fatbike Reifen, das daempft sicher


----------



## sun909 (23. Februar 2016)

Schau doch mal in den großen Thread zu dem Singletrailer. Da werden alle möglichen Varianten beschrieben...

Sind sehr früh mit Zusatzhalterung drin mit 9monatiger Fremdtochter samt Eltern durch das Vinschgau bis S2 gefahren ohne Probleme.

Ausreichend Pausen und genug Schmackes einplanen, war ich zu langsam berghoch gabs Mecker von hinten 

Und Kind träumte sehr intensiv. Ob dem Urlaub oder Biken geschuldet, war nicht ganz klar...

Grüße


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo nochmal.
Habe gestern 5 Min Probefahrt mit Sohn gemacht. Bei Kleidergröße 74 ist selbst die obere Gurtposition in der Thule-Matte recht tief und spürbar unterhalb Schulter. Vielleicht auch dadurch rutschen die Gurte von der Schulter. Zu straff will man ja auch nicht ziehen. Was nun? Unsere Twins sind erst knapp 6M und wir müssen noch eine Zeit lang die Matte nutzen. Das Croozer Gurtsystem für deren Matte gefällt mir vom Halt wesentlich besser. 
Sachdienliche Hinweise willkommen!


----------



## lokalhorst (2. Mai 2016)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Sachdienliche Hinweise willkommen!


Wir hatten die Weber-Schale und die könnte wir bis knapp 1 Jahr gut nutzen. Und unsere Kinder sind und waren immer groß. Die passt auch super in den Chariot. 
Die anderen Systeme kenne ich nicht.


----------



## trolliver (2. Mai 2016)

Wir hatten die Chariot Matte, welche recht gut in den 1er paßte und unser Lieschen gut trug. Sie war bis 1 Jahr darin. Sie ist allerdings immer eher klein gewesen, Philipp war gar nicht in der Matte, der hatte schon mit 6 Monaten im Sitz gesessen und wollte raus gucken. ;-))

Von der Weber Schale wurde uns von Freunden abgeraten, ich glaube wegen der Haltung.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (2. Mai 2016)

OK danke. Habe mich viell. blöd ausgedrückt. Die Thule-Matten sollen drin bleiben. Habe ja gerade erst knapp 200 für die Matten gezahlt. Wir haben 2 Singletrailer und 1 Croozer - daher habe ich den Vergleich der Matten. 

Ich bräuchte also nen Tipp, wie man den Sitz der Thule-Gurte besser hinbekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (2. Mai 2016)

Bei uns passte das auch, das muss gehen. Wo ist die Matte unten/vorne festgemacht? Die muss an den oberen Quersteg. Insgesamt soll die durchhängen, aber kein Sitz sein! Bei uns lag das Baby gar nicht so weit von der schrägen Dachplane entfernt!

Tu die Kupplung an der Stütze möglichst weit hoch, dadurch kommt die Front des Hängers auch höher und die Matte insgesamt flacher.

Zur Verbesserung des Federungsverhaltens kannst Du anfangs "Ballast" nutzen, direkt unterm Sitz. Mit Losbrechmoment hatten wir keine Probleme, aber auch den Fusion Dämpfer, das ist wohl die beste Variante (gewesen?). Die feinsten Vibrationen schluckt der Reifen, hier was leichtes/dünnes/flexibles wählen. Hab keine Ahnung, was aktuell im Neuzustand verbaut ist.

Ich würde mit Baby < 1 Jahr keine Stufen, Treppen etc. und schon gar nicht diese mit Tempo fahren. Tempo auf Waldwegen ist hingegen kein Problem.

Aufpassen muss man mit der Temperatur: im Sommer wirds schnell heiß und im Winter kann man nicht dick genug einpacken, da die Kinder sich darin ja nicht bewegen.

Spätschäden haben wir keine beobachtet. Zumindest nehmen wir an, dass die aktuellen Probleme nicht vom Hängerfahren kommen...


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (2. Mai 2016)

Ok. Danke für die lange Antwort. Mit der Kupplung macht Sinn. unsere haben jetzt schon 9,5. Sollte also auch ohne Ballast passen.


----------

